# Sony announces Xperia L and SP mid range droids



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Xperia L
*
*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-l-white-1240x840-6d43cc7257c2390078bd03891b7e3bd6.png


4.3", 854 x 480 pixels, 16,777,216 colour display
128.7 x 65 x 9.7 mm
137 g
1 GHz Qualcomm MSM8230 dual-core S4 Krait
Adreno 305 GPU
8 megapixel fast-capture camera with Exmor RS, HDR Mode
4x digital zoom with auto focus
RAM: 1GB
Internal storage: 8GB
Expandable upto 32GB
BT 4.0, NFC
1750 mAh battery

Product Page

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-l-gallery-04-1240x840-a79f43db3bea9e27a80725db265c5c1b.png


*Xperia SP*

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-sp-hero-white-1240x840-1075687541d6e4fc113f85981463fccc.png



4.6", 1280 x 720 pixels, 16,777,216 colour display with Corning Gorilla Glass
MSM8960 S4 PRO Dual Core 1.7ghz, Adreno 320 GPU
1GB RAM
8 GB Internal, expandable upto 32GB
8 MP Exmor RS Camera with HDR Mode
Aluminum Frame
BT 4.0, NFC
Glove Mode
LTE 4G
2370mAh battery
130.6 x 67.1 x 9.98 mm
155 grams

Product Page

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/02/xperia-sp-open-select-1880x1000-52f76eb803cc17c7282aa4382f3ddc20.jpg


India launch next month.

SP will be around 24k, L will be around 17k


----------



## quagmire (Mar 18, 2013)

@randomuser111: Can u comment which is better *Xperia L* VS *LG F5* and *Xperia SP* VS *LG F7* ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

I don't see any info on the chipset those two phones use, so I can't comment yet. F5 screen definitely is superior to L. And F7 has an extra 1GB RAM over SP.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 18, 2013)

^ If Wikipedia is to be believed LG Optimus F5 has MSM8930 (1.2 GHz Dual-core Krait, Adreno 305) and LG Optimus F7 has MSM8960 (1.7 GHz Dual-core Krait, Adreno 225)...

The camera sensor on both (XSP and XL) are the same ones used in other Xperia models right?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

No. Both L and SP use an all new 8 megapixel Exmor RS camera


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2013)

Now let's hope Xperia SP is under 30K. That illumination is sick!


----------



## quagmire (Mar 18, 2013)

Galaxy Express has similar internals as Xperia L and has managed some respectable benchmarks.. I think Xperia L is total VFM at 17k..

IMO XSP is slightly overpriced at 24k.. Why not discontinue Xperia SL and market SP at 21-22k where it would be unbeatable in all respects..?
(I am saying this b'coz people willing to spend 24k can add a couple of thousand more and get S3 or LG 4X HD at 25k..)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

This is design.. !!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

@quagmire

SP is not gonna be priced at 20-21k because there is another phone coming to fill that space with S4 dual krait 1.5ghz and Adreno 225 GPU. 

Also don't forget Xperia SP is powered by Adreno 320 GPU. So performance wise it blows the S3/Note2/LG F7 out of the water 

SL is already out of production


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

@randomuser111 wat will be the expected price of XPERIA L?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @randomuser111 wat will be the expected price of XPERIA L?



MRP maybe 17990/18990. Street price would be 16-17k.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

If it's in that range I might purchase it. Untill now I had LUMIA 520/620 in mind. Still i'm confused.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 18, 2013)

Approx benchmarks of Xperia L


> AnTuTu - 10688
> Quadrant Standard – 5136
> NenaMark2 - 61.1 frames per second


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

Where did you find that


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Could you provide the Source *quagmire *.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 18, 2013)

I was just quoting Galaxy Express benchmarks from here..
Sorry for not mentioning that.. 
Since they have almost similar internals.. Am I wrong?

The benchmarks look solid don't they?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Oh I thought it was for Xperia L, that's OK. 

Reviews from GSMARENA and ENGADGET are positive.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

BTW any sony sound engine used?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

Clear bass, clear stereo, clear phase audio.


And Xperia L should score higher than Galaxy Express in benchmarks -

1. It has lower screen resolution

2. Sony is better than Samsung at Optimization

3. Sony skin is much lighter than Touchwiz


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 18, 2013)

wooow.. seriously supercool designs  . sony does have amazing design team/engineers. Xperia L is gonna be the "Countach" of mobiles..my what a sleek design  illumination on SP takes the cake .. specs are decent too. guess these are gonna break a good share for sony n may pull them to the top if priced rightly.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the new style of sony handsets starting from Xperia Z  these look soo cool


----------



## vgowtham97 (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> @quagmire
> 
> SP is not gonna be priced at 20-21k because there is another phone coming to fill that space with S4 dual krait 1.5ghz and Adreno 225 GPU.
> 
> ...



Can you say the approximate launch date of that 21k phone..?


----------



## diagus (Mar 19, 2013)

pricing announced for l and SP
Sony Xperia SP, the mid-range offering from the company, which packs a decent a hardware is priced at €419 (about $545) and the entry-level Xperia L smartphone will carry a price tag of €299 (about $387) in Germany.

Sony Xperia SP=about 30000INR
SONY xperia L=about 21000INR

Sony Xperia SP, Xperia L EU pricing revealed - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, these look awesome. Samsung can learn a lot about design from these guys.



theserpent said:


> BTW any sony sound engine used?


In today's date isn't the Wolfson's audio chip(WM1811A) the better one? It is the same chip that powers the the galaxy s3, note 2 & now s4, also some synths like the Clavinova series. Apple uses Cirrus logic chip, but I find the former one to be more balanced throughout. Sony's home-made chip comes third in "my" list.

I know you asked about the engines, and I went saying about the chipset!


----------



## Small_town_boy (Mar 19, 2013)

Xperia SP ....beautiful ....looks nice...
Xperia l is also good but has a adreano 305 gpu...read some reviews that it not so powerful...less powerful than adreano 225...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

^

L is a lower mid range model. I don't see how you can expect Adreno 225 in a 17k phone


----------



## Small_town_boy (Mar 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> L is a lower mid range model. I don't see how you can expect Adreno 225 in a 17k phone



Yeah...but I am pretty much sure it can run well all the games..thanks to dual core and relatively low res...
Hope Sony don't overprice it like Sammy..


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 19, 2013)

Look at that ilumination man....!!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

Really amazing how far cpu tech has advanced in 1 year. 

17k 'lower mid range' is more powerful than any phone in the 20-26k bracket currently. It annihilates Xperia S/SL and is almost as powerful as HTC One X/ LG Optimus 4X HD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 19, 2013)

SP's 20k?! Darn, it's teh bezt fone! Definitely a great buy.

I hope Sony gets back it's lost fame. They deserve it. Japs deserve it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

SP is not 20k. It is around 26k. L is around 18k.


----------



## root.king (Mar 19, 2013)

amazing specs at that price range,
if they added dust n water resistant then........


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 19, 2013)

I seriously doubt SP will be priced at 20K...i am guessing about 28-30K tbh with that specs..however if they do it price it at 21K...holy crap..am buying one then...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

Xperia L 20k no ways i can get it


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

LOL who said SP is 21k 

SP MRP will be same as Xperia P last year - Rs. 26490. So street price of around 23.5-24k. And if you look at the specs, it handily smokes Galaxy S3/Htc One X+ 


L MRP will be 17990 or 18990 Rs. Street price could be anywhere between 16.5-17.5k. The L too is super powerful. The next more expensive phone to beat it performance wise is Lg Optimus 4X HD/Htc One X. And even those are not much faster. 

*www.glbenchmark.com/compare.jsp?D1...D3=Sony+LT30p&D4=HTC+One+X+(EndeavorU)&cols=4

See this ^

*Xperia L(Adreno 305) vs Xperia S (Adreno 220) vs Xperia T (Adreno 225) vs HTC One X (Tegra 3) GPU performance comparison
*
L is on par with T and One X and even betters them in many due to the resolution advantage


P.S. Please don't say Lumia 620 cuz it's not an Android phone

WOW!!! Look at these pics. SP is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous

*mobile-review.com/articles/2013/image/sony/xperia-sp-l/pic/12.jpg
*mobile-review.com/articles/2013/image/sony/xperia-sp-l/pic/18.jpg


----------



## sandynator (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

Any Official word on Indian Launch


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

^

Nothing except mine


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 19, 2013)

Under 30k's all fine for me. It looks gorgeous!



kiranbhat said:


> if they added dust n water resistant then........



TBH, that's silly.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

Wth is that really the benchmarks Xperia L will give L9 a tough competition


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Wth is that really the benchmarks Xperia L will give L9 a tough competition



Yes, it seems like that. Then we have one more to choose apart from L9 at that price range.


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 19, 2013)

i think i'll prefer X:L over L9 if priced around 18k for better specs and design


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

Not only you everybody prefers XL over L9. Awesome design, and decent specs, and no 4GB internal memory crap.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got some good news. L and SP may hit Indian shores within 3 weeks 

SP MRP - 26990
L MRP - 18990

May be higher by 1k or lower by 2k. 

Keep in mind these are just MRP. Street price will be 24 for SP and 17 for L


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I've got some good news. L and SP may hit Indian shores within 3 weeks
> 
> SP MRP - 26990
> L MRP - 18990
> ...



In that price range SP will be an hotseller


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

Nope. Still LG 4X HD at 25k is best buy compared to SP, which is just dual core. BUt sure that L is must buy at this price point. I need to sell my Burst, i guess.


----------



## funskar (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I've got some good news. L and SP may hit Indian shores within 3 weeks
> 
> SP MRP - 26990
> L MRP - 18990
> ...



Prices will be even higher than above ,, as new excise duty charges will take place from 1st april..
Even phones which arrived before april to india there prices will  go high when new lot in april will arrive


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Nope. Still LG 4X HD at 25k is best buy compared to SP, which is just dual core. BUt sure that L is must buy at this price point. I need to sell my Burst, i guess.



Lol. SP butchers optimus 4X HD. Its more than twice as powerful, has a better camera, and better design/ build. Optimus 4X HD is the weakest quad core phone. SP is more powerful than Note 2 as well. No 2012 flagship stands in front of SP. Not even Galaxy S3 or HTC One X+



funskar said:


> Prices will be even higher than above ,, as new excise duty charges will take place from 1st april..
> Even phones which arrived before april to india there prices will  go high when new lot in april will arrive



The prices I mentioned are as per new duty structure only


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 20, 2013)

funskar said:


> Prices will be even higher than above ,, as new excise duty charges will take place from 1st april..
> Even phones which arrived before april to india there prices will  go high when new lot in april will arrive



Hey Bhagwan.....yeh govt toh maar dalegi excise duty bhada ke kabhi custom duty aur fir petrol toh hai hi mahenga...


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Nope. Still LG 4X HD at 25k is best buy compared to SP, which is just dual core.


i think SP would come close to 4X HD or even outdo it by far margin in terms of performance coz of its better s4 pro soc. a dual core krait is devastating and equates to some quad cores as well in performance. plus it may give a better battery backup as its only two cores sucking up the juice. and sony's cam and audio quality is far better than any of the LGs or Htc out there. so IMO SP would easily take on 4X HD . i know it would be too much saying before its launch but atleast the specs scream that and only the reviews will tell the things better.



randomuser111 said:


> Lol. SP butchers optimus 4X HD. Its more than twice as powerful, has a better camera, and better design/ build. Optimus 4X HD is the weakest quad core phone. SP is more powerful than Note 2 as well. No 2012 flagship stands in front of SP. Not even Galaxy S3 or HTC One X+


Ohhh..SP blows out the 2012 flagships.. thts freakin great. and then its priced 27k will pull sony to 
both the phone's design is fantastically cool and gorgeous


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Nope. Still LG 4X HD at 25k is best buy compared to SP, which is just dual core. BUt sure that L is must buy at this price point. I need to sell my Burst, i guess.



Seems like we are back to the selling game  This time I'm not going to sell anything. Yes kindly sell your BURST n gift me L.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Even Xperia L can match 4X HD performance to be honest. I already posted the benchmark comparison of L against One X earlier. 4X HD is even slower than One X. So in most benchmarks 4X HD and Xperia L will be very close.

Comparing SP and 4X HD is just silly. SP is faster, has larger battery, much better camera, will get 5.0 whereas 4X HD hasn't yet got 4.1, better build. design, features.

I'll put up a table soon comparing Xperia L vs Optimus 4X HD vs Xperia SP vs Galaxy S3 benchmark comparison


----------



## Superayush (Mar 20, 2013)

"At least the contrast looks good and even though the Xperia L lacks the Bravia engine optimizations, its colors are quite punchy as they are"~gsmarena

So xperia l does not have Bravia engine....hd screen....battery above 2000mah....aluminuium/premium finish...

Though expandable memory and processor along with camera is really good 

Random will there be any sony phone coming between sp and l (like sola between U and P)
My wish it has hd or minimum qhd screen ...processor equivalent or better than l more than 2000mah battery..some sort of premium finish and feeling (like of sp) and some exciting features(illumination strip looks swag xD )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2013)

That's it. Xperia SP, with awesome illuminations, it is.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Superayush said:


> "At least the contrast looks good and even though the Xperia L lacks the Bravia engine optimizations, its colors are quite punchy as they are"~gsmarena
> 
> So xperia l does not have Bravia engine....hd screen....battery above 2000mah....aluminuium/premium finish...
> 
> ...




Yes. C3602. Its positioned between L and SP. 


4.3" 720p HD
1.5ghz Dual Krait 1.5ghz
Adreno 225
1 GB RAM
8mp Exmor RS
NFC

Will be around 21k. It might be announced next month or in May


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Even Xperia L can match 4X HD performance to be honest. I already posted the benchmark comparison of L against One X earlier. 4X HD is even slower than One X. So in most benchmarks 4X HD and Xperia L will be very close.
> 
> Comparing SP and 4X HD is just silly. SP is faster, has larger battery, much better camera, will get 5.0 whereas 4X HD hasn't yet got 4.1, better build. design, features.
> 
> I'll put up a table soon comparing Xperia L vs Optimus 4X HD vs Xperia SP vs Galaxy S3 benchmark comparison


Just too goood then.. these two may be the new segment leaders. sony is sure to put a serious dent on other's sale. RIP samsung, Htc


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

^

Sony is already way ahead of HTC. Sony ships 4 times more android smartphones than HTC.

But Samsung is a different story. Even after L/SP launch Galaxy Grand will sell like hotcakes.  

There are TOO many Samsung ads, so general public will ignore Sony and get Samsung.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2013)

^^ Samsung will never go down. Advertisement, fan base, people afraid of expensive spare parts of Sony.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Samsung will never go down. Advertisement, fan base, people afraid of expensive spare parts of Sony.



Hahahaha. True That. 

But I don't think Samsung will be in the same position forever. In 2-3 years they will fall down for sure. Nobody can be on top forever


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hahahaha. True That.
> 
> But I don't think Samsung will be in the same position forever. In 2-3 years they will fall down for sure. Nobody can be on top forever



IN 2-3 yrs, probably Sony & LG takeover the crown and fight the battle eventually with Apple/Nokia


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

^

Nokia ? LOL. Nokia is almost irrelevant in the smartphone market. And unless they jump to Android I don't see them going anywhere with WP. They only shipped 5 million "proper" smartphones last quarter.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I've got some good news. L and SP may hit Indian shores within 3 weeks
> 
> SP MRP - 26990
> L MRP - 18990
> ...


freaking hell...i feel ripped off buying Xperia SL for 24k... 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Nokia ? LOL. Nokia is almost irrelevant in the smartphone market. And unless they jump to Android I don't see them going anywhere with WP. They only shipped 5 million "proper" smartphones last quarter.



I have heard the new Nokia lumia series is doing very well...some of the dealers i had spoken to said there is a lot of demand for 820/920...dont write them off just yet...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Xperia L vs Xperia SP vs Optimus 4X HD vs Galaxy SIII benchmark comparison 

*i.imgur.com/Wcie6Mf.jpg

As you can see, SP easily beats GS3 and L is very close to Optimus 4X HD


EDIT:

Oops missed out Nenamark2.

L - 59.7
SP - *60*
Optimus 4X HD - 52.3
Galaxy SIII - 58.8


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Sony is already way ahead of HTC. Sony ships 4 times more android smartphones than HTC.
> 
> ...


good then theres only samsung to beat. sony had been best in design for past years and were lacking good h/w before but now with these two models, it covers up every aspect be it looks,design or h/w . and design has been a weak spot of samsung for years where sony easily takes over.
So, if sony starts marketing better(which they must do) then i see no reason for people to prefer samsung over sony. many of my friends dont like samsung's design including me too, even though they pack a good h/w.



randomuser111 said:


> Xperia L vs Xperia SP vs Optimus 4X HD vs Galaxy SIII benchmark comparison


i could not find a single info of benchmarks on net as of now. how come you have so much info?   Are you some sony "Insider" or a reviewer of some reputed mobile site who got his hands on prototype units


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 20, 2013)

5fusion said:


> i could not find a single info of benchmarks on net as of now. how come you have so much info?   Are you some sony "Insider" or a reviewer of some reputed mobile site who got his hands on prototype units



He is a PRO LEAKER


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL. I've take the scores from GSMArena and few other review sites. GLBenchmark and Antutu scores for SP/L are available. Rest I've taken from devices with same chipset as L/SP. 

Im a Pro leaker yes, but don't have prototype SP/L LOL


----------



## quagmire (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia L vs Xperia SP vs Optimus 4X HD vs Galaxy SIII benchmark comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!  XL beats 4X HD in all and XSP beats S3 in almost all with a fair margin..  SONY


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

^

I think you should say good job QUALCOMM


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Nokia ? LOL. Nokia is almost irrelevant in the smartphone market. And unless they jump to Android I don't see them going anywhere with WP. They only shipped 5 million "proper" smartphones last quarter.



Err... sorry... I don't agree. I currently rock Lumia 800 and the quickness for most day-to-day work smokes Android in every way, except customization. Only if Microsoft cared for WP as much as Nokia, then WP can make a dent in near future.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... sorry... I don't agree. I currently rock Lumia 800 and the quickness for most *day-to-day work* smokes Android in every way, except customization. Only if Microsoft cared for WP as much as Nokia, then WP can make a dent in near future.


and how about  Data Consumption + NO BT Transfer + No file manager + No WP 8 = No Freedom!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 21, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... sorry... I don't agree. I currently rock Lumia 800 and the quickness for most day-to-day work smokes Android in every way, except customization. Only if Microsoft cared for WP as much as Nokia, then WP can make a dent in near future.



I was talking about sales performance only. Nowhere did I comment on the performance of the devices themselves. No matter how good WP8 phones Nokia makes, they won't get anywhere. Only a section of customers like WP8.Mainly the reason why Samsung has now backed out of WP8 phone market.


*Xperia L video sample*


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 21, 2013)

sample looks pretty nice with good details. though focus is a bit slow but its fine for a phone cam. those dogs are so cute


----------



## newindiasolutions (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow !! it's too beautiful phone, I am also a user of SONY mobile it have very smart functions.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 22, 2013)

Xperia SP Quadrant Score 

*mobiltelefon.ru/i/other/march13/20/screens_xperia_sp_04.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia SP Quadrant Score
> 
> *mobiltelefon.ru/i/other/march13/20/screens_xperia_sp_04.jpg



OMG..SP ate onex alive 
Now here is mine


----------



## zakirhs (Mar 27, 2013)

Any idea when its going to launch in India and what would be the expected price?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 27, 2013)

zakirhs said:


> Any idea when its going to launch in India and what would be the expected price?




Read the thread completely


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2013)

Samsung should definitely learn to design from Sony... :/


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Samsung should definitely learn to design from Sony... :/



They should but they won't


----------



## funskar (Mar 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Sony is already way ahead of HTC. Sony ships 4 times more android smartphones than HTC.
> 
> ...



Yeah ..
As heard Samsung spends more money on Marketing its mobile products than Apple+HP+Dell+Microsoft+Coca-Cola combined together on their products


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 31, 2013)

funskar said:


> Yeah ..
> As heard Samsung spends more money on Marketing its mobile products than Apple+HP+Dell+Microsoft+Coca-Cola combined together on their products


i agree, all other companies are so stupid, they cant figure out that size of marketing budget is main & probably only reason for Samsung to gain such a huge market share. who cares about the product, its a krappy plastic model anyway. you just pour lots n lots of money into marketing and voila you become industry leaders by beating old giants like Nokia and challenging someone like Apple. Its time companies learn from Samsung, the more aggressive marketing, the more number of mocking ads, the better will be your product will sell. its pretty pointless to spend money on R&D & product development.



randomuser111 said:


> Xperia L vs Xperia SP vs Optimus 4X HD vs Galaxy SIII benchmark comparison
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Wcie6Mf.jpg
> 
> ...


The Adreno 320 in any chipset will comfortably beat Mali 400 of S3. Any Smartphone powered by Krait Soc is more powerful than Cortex A9 Core of Galaxy S3 or Note 2. HTC One S powered by Krait released almost an year ago had beaten most other smarthones including Galaxy S3 in CPU benchmarks but it didnt have Adreno 320.

The proper answer to Krait is Cortex A15. So the fair battle would be between dual core Cortex A15 in Exynos 5 dual and Snapdragon S4 Krait Models. while the Snapdragon 600/800 Vs Nvidia Tegra 4 & Exynos 5 octa.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia L vs Xperia SP vs Optimus 4X HD vs Galaxy SIII benchmark comparison
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Wcie6Mf.jpg
> 
> ...



Damn.... I bought gs3 2 months back.. second hand for 23k.  ahh now i have to sell it for xsp..


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 3, 2013)

Xperia L listed on InfiBeam. Coming soon 

Sony Xperia L Price in India, Buy Sony Xperia L, Reviews & Features, Sony Mobiles India - Infibeam.com


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia L listed on InfiBeam. Coming soon
> 
> Sony Xperia L Price in India, Buy Sony Xperia L, Reviews & Features, Sony Mobiles India - Infibeam.com



Any update on the actual price ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 4, 2013)

Same as earlier. ~ 17


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Same as earlier. ~ 17




Hmm, looking forward to it.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think we could expect it (Xperia L ) before last week of April...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia SP - Buy Sony Xperia SP Online at Best Prices in India - Sony: Flipkart.com

SP up on Flipkart


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

@random Will it give tough competition to Nexus 4 in India (Imported) what do you think??


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

^
You could say that. GPU performance is same as N4 and CPU performance is very slightly behind.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 10, 2013)

Had enough trouble with a new Xperia S with bad battery life probs (Fresh OS w/ no apps installed). Replaced the battery and got even worse results. Never gonna make the same mistake.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> You could say that. GPU performance is same as N4 and CPU performance is very slightly behind.



OK so warranty equals that toe to toe means better buy is SP than nexus 4


----------



## saifi2649 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia SP launched in India for Rs. 27490
Source :-**www.fonearena.com/blog/66623/sony-xperia-sp-launched-in-india-for-rs-27490.html


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

saifi2649 said:


> Sony Xperia SP launched in India for Rs. 27490
> Source :-**www.fonearena.com/blog/66623/sony-xperia-sp-launched-in-india-for-rs-27490.html



Link not working


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 10, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Link not working




Sony Xperia SP launched in India for Rs. 27490

*www.themobileindian.com/news/11573_Sony-Xperia-phones-to-support-DualShock-3-game-controller


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup, as I said it's priced similar to Xperia P last year that had MRP of 27k. 

Street price will be 25k and should drop further to 23k in coming weeks.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was ready to buy Nexus 4 but now this launched. What should i do?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I was ready to buy Nexus 4 but now this launched. What should i do?



I'm waiting for SP and i will get it next month because i will get warranty both of them have same GPU


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Overall no doubt the Nexus 4 is a better smartphone than Xperia SP. So if you are okay with no warranty then definitely get the Nexus 4. 

GPU performance wise, Nexus 4, LG Optimus G, Xperia SP/Z/ZL, HTC Butterfly/One, Samsung Galaxy S4 S600/Octa are all on par. Max 4-5 fps difference between them.


----------



## Empirial (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG Sony Xperia SP lacks Magnetometer means No Digital Compass!!! Kyun Sony Kyun


----------



## messi94 (Apr 10, 2013)

What about launch of xperia l ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

messi94 said:


> What about launch of xperia l ?





Soon. Around 20th stock should come


----------



## Pancul (Apr 10, 2013)

27k is costly if we compare it with Samsung galaxy note or Samsung galaxy s3 as both of them are available in similar price range now.


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will 1gb of ram be enough to run the device lag free ? s advance with 786mb of ram hangs a lot .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> Will 1gb of ram be enough to run the device lag free ? s advance with 786mb of ram hangs a lot .



Its properly sufficient. Having too many apps running in the background slows down just about every phone.


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome Native DUALSHOCK 3 Support Packed in With Xperia SP Phones | TechnoBuffalo


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pancul said:


> 27k is costly if we compare it with Samsung galaxy note or Samsung galaxy s3 as both of them are available in similar price range now.



SP kicks away Note and S3 into another Galaxy performance wise. 

The only phones more powerful than SP in the Indian market are LG Optimus G, Sony Xperia Z/ZL, HTC Butterfly.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> SP kicks away Note and S3 into another Galaxy performance wise.
> 
> *The only phones more powerful than SP in the Indian market* are LG Optimus G, Sony Xperia Z/ZL, HTC Butterfly.



^HTC One and S4 coming soon


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> OMG Sony Xperia SP lacks Magnetometer means No Digital Compass!!! Kyun Sony Kyun



wtf u serious ?? sony making mistakes like micromax LOL


----------



## Kiss (Apr 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> SP kicks away Note and S3 into another Galaxy performance wise.
> 
> The only phones more powerful than SP in the Indian market are LG Optimus G, Sony Xperia Z/ZL, HTC Butterfly.



Hey Random Please explain me the bottom line from this review as I find a bit hard to understand about mobile chipsets... Its the total contrast to what I have been reading that SP Beats SIII

Sony Xperia SP: A Specifications Review


----------



## Empirial (Apr 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> wtf u serious ?? sony making mistakes like micromax LOL



Check Pg No.8 here : *www-support-downloads.sonymobile.com/c5302/whitepaper_EN_ C5302_C5303_ C5306_1.pdf


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!! what have u done sony .. LOL


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Hey Random Please explain me the bottom line from this review as I find a bit hard to understand about mobile chipsets... Its the total contrast to what I have been reading that SP Beats SIII
> 
> Sony Xperia SP: A Specifications Review



What a shameful thing really. A tech site with no knowledge about mobile SoCs. This is why you shouldn't trust most review sites. Absolute BS


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 11, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Hey Random Please explain me the bottom line from this review as I find a bit hard to understand about mobile chipsets... Its the total contrast to what I have been reading that SP Beats SIII
> 
> Sony Xperia SP: A Specifications Review


There seems to be some confusion here. Lets compare hardware on four fronts- CPU, GPU, System Performance, Browser.
*
Raw CPU performance*- Galaxy S3 CPU performance is not a match to any of Krait Chipsets out there. Krait is more advanced design than Cortex A9. It doesn't matter if its Dual or Quad, Krait will beat it. Infact Galaxy S3 US Version is powered by a Krait Chipset- MSM8960.

Benchmarks- Benchmark Pi, Linpack. They measure raw power of CPU.

Just take last years Krait Dual Core phones- HTC One S, Xperia T, Xperia V. All of them beat Galaxy S3.

Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III vs. HTC One X: Alien vs. Predator - GSMArena.com
Sony Xperia V review: Bond’s wetsuit - GSMArena.com

*GPU Performance-* Xperia SP has Adreno 320, most powerful from Qualcomm. It is definitely better than Mali 400 MP of S3. But still Note 2 & S3 have come really close in of the GL benchmarks.
LG Optimus G v Samsung Galaxy S III: Beast wars - GSMArena.com
Since Nenamark 2 cant measure Adreno 320, GL benchmarks are better candidate. Adreno clearly shows superior performance in 1080p & 720p off screen performance.

*System Performance*: System performance tests CPU, GPU, Memory, I/O together. Galaxy S3, Note 2 score consitently high on Geekbench 2, An Tu Tu and decent on Quadrant. I dont know about Xperia SP systembenchmarks. Its likely that Xperia SP will roughly match the scores of S3.
LG Optimus G v Samsung Galaxy S III: Beast wars - GSMArena.com
Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III vs. HTC One X: Alien vs. Predator - GSMArena.com


*Browser benchmarks*: S3 gives some tough competition in Sunspider due to highly optimized javascript engine. Its tough to beat S3 in Sunspider, Browsermark. even Xperia Z got beaten by S3 in Sunspider. Galaxy Note 2 nailed these browser benchmarks, tops the Android charts till date.
Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. Sony Xperia Z: When worlds collide - GSMArena.com

It would be really surprising for me, if Xperia SP wasnt more powerful than Galaxy S3, its only natural that everytime a new Soc comes out, phone markers will quickly adopt it to beat their competitors.

The battle between Tegra 4, Snapdragon 800 & Exynos 5 Octa will be Clash of Titans. Latest news is that S4 Intl version powered by 1.6 Ghz Exynos 5 smokes  S4 US version powered by 1.9 Ghz Snapdragon 600 in An Tu Tu benchmark


----------



## Kiss (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey.. Thanks for the explanations...  Now Lets w8 for the SP benchmarks to get the exact verdict between them...

P.S: Personally I'm Waiting for L to be released and be reviewed, more than the benchmarks for SP...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

^

Refer to this review for S3 vs SP. Keep in mind Xperia SP is much more powerful than Xperia V so it will score even higher than the V here

Sony Xperia V review: Bond’s wetsuit - GSMArena.com

V beats S3 in all benchmarks including browser benchmarks except Geekbench

V has 1.5ghz S4 whereas SP  has 1.7ghz S4 Pro. V GPU is Adreno 225 and SP has Adreno 320 so we can use Z numbers for GPU comparison. Also V benchmarks are on ICS whereas S3  numbers are on JB 

*i.imgur.com/SIXF1GQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eNzlitB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rG9Xs9k.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EELuceO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bbhrEWc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gP4doNY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BCPD3c3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GaVqkxW.jpg


Z browser scores are lower due to Chrome being used, Chrome is crappy at browser performance.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 11, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Hey.. Thanks for the explanations...  Now Lets w8 for the SP benchmarks to get the exact verdict between them...
> 
> P.S: Personally I'm Waiting for L to be released and be reviewed, more than the benchmarks for SP...


other factors will be Battery Life, Camera Performance, Screen Viewing Angles/Sun light legibility. Rest like Software, Screen size etc all are about personal preference.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Benchmarks of SP:*​
*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/8626688114_ce2cdcc1e1_z.jpg

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/8625580193_0cfcc1593d_z.jpg

*Some Camera Samples:​*
*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Xperia-SP-Sample_4-640x480.jpg

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Xperia-SP-Sample_1-640x480.jpg

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/Xperia-SP-Sample_3-640x480.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8118/8625453525_069ff7e16f_z.jpg​


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 11, 2013)

Whatsoever! Sony is making awesome smartphone in terms of design !


----------



## eduku (Apr 13, 2013)

The Nexus 4 has the quad core version of the S4, same as the one in the Xperia Z, so I guess it should definitely be better than the SP...

@ randomuser111

"And we mean the price tag, not the water resistance. Instead of making short work of the likes of the Samsung Galaxy S II Plus, the HTC One S and why not even the LG Optimus 4X HD, its current price sets it on a collision course with the quad-core flagship monsters that wouldn't mind one last fight before retirement, especially one that they're guaranteed to win.
It just doesn't make sense for a phone like the Xperia V to cost about the same (and sometimes even more) than a Samsung Galaxy S III or an HTC One X. Not to mention the Google Nexus 4, which is ridiculously cheap at Google Play"

- GSM Arena...

Conclusion


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 13, 2013)

eduku said:


> The Nexus 4 has the quad core version of the S4, same as the one in the Xperia Z, so I guess it should definitely be better than the SP...
> 
> @ randomuser111
> 
> ...



Why did you post Xperia V verdict ? Xperia SP is much more powerful than Xperia V. It has the same GPU as Xperia Z, HTC One, Nexus 4 etc


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 13, 2013)

strictly speaking galaxy s3 US Version shared the same dual core CPU as Xperia V, T, HTC One S etc. Be it dual core or quad core, Krait CPUs will make sure phones run smoothly. My 1.5 yr old Galaxy S2 with a dual core Cortex A9 does everything very smooth, it may struggle a bit with heavy games.

But Camera, Screen Quality, Battery Life, Storage, Audio etc can be compared and would make difference in daily usage. Software , Screen Size, Phone Design, are often subjective, matter of personal preference. 

IMO Camera comparison of Xperia SP Vs S3, One X+ will make the final difference. Front VGA Vs 1.9 MP is ok but 8 MP primary Cam is the one to look out for. but considering S3, One X are well known established former flagships in the price range, Xperia SP will struggle. 

Sony will have hard time convincing that SP is actually more powerful than S3, the best selling android till date.


----------



## eduku (Apr 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Refer to this review for S3 vs SP. Keep in mind Xperia SP is much more powerful than Xperia V so it will score even higher than the V here
> 
> ...




That's why... 

I mean that if Sony wanted to price the SP close to 30K then it would have made sense to equip it with the quad core version of the Krait, that is found in the Optimus G or the Nexus 4 or for that matter the Xperia Z, which in turn should have had the Snapdragon 600... 
Of course that's just my opinion...

I guess what I am trying to say is that even though the SP may actually be slightly faster than the SIII or the One X+, the average ("Aam Admi") Indian Customer would still prefer the latter two because they would see that both of those are of proven quality and are "quad cores", as only a few would do extensive research and check benchmarks and reviews. So I think that it is an error on that part of Sony to read the Indian market and Indian consumer...

I don't have anything against Sony, in fact it is by far my favourite consumer electronics company, its just that I feel that over the last 2 years their phones have not been upto my liking as every phone has some major flaw or the other. For example I was set to buy the Xperia U in December, but then I found out about the 4GB non-expandable memory for media storage, which was a real deal breaker. Then we have the Sola with the floating touch display, but that does not have a front camera! Even my 5 year old N73 has one.
And I not even going to talk about the J, where as the P proved to be too expensive and had poor battery backup.


----------



## vpower (Apr 16, 2013)

Flipkart, which earlier listed Xperia SP for pre-order at Rs.27490, has now reduced price to *Rs.25990* 

link: Flipkart

Now-with the price reasonable,I am waiting for a detailed review of SP like on gsmarena before buying.

-----
I have been reading TDF for over a month but registered only now.
Thanks for folks out here (like randomuser), I waited from march to buy SP!


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 16, 2013)

^

You can easily get it for 25k from local stores and even 24.5k if you bargain hard


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

Why no Official word of Xperia L still now


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 16, 2013)

Probably gonna be a silent launch for the L. Will be here same time as SP - month end


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

OT:
I really hope i can get it, Hope L is 15k, and I atleast get 7k for my POS Nokia E6.  I cant handle that phone anymore.
BTW, A batery for E6 costs 1k :O ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 16, 2013)

^

7k for E6 ? I doubt that


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking nice but i guess i try for ZL.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 16, 2013)

*i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n483/v_gowtham07/1-5.png


----------



## vpower (Apr 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> You can easily get it for 25k from local stores and even 24.5k if you bargain hard


Yep.. always market prices will be lesser than flipkart prices.

Also, randomuser- you haven't clarified whether SP has *magnetometer* or not  If not, it will be shocking as Xperia L has it as per whitepaper!

Reviews have started appearing:
1.*CNET*- Review: Sony Xperia SP - Mobile Phones - CNET Asia
2.*Xperia-Blog*- Xperia SP hands-on impressions | Xperia Blog
3.*Unleash the Phones*-Sony Xperia SP Review | UnleashThePhones


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

@random any other budget sony cellphone will be out by june MID?
Reliance offered 3k for my sh!t E6


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random any other budget sony cellphone will be out by june MID?
> Reliance offered 3k for my sh!t E6


Max that you can get for an E6 is 3*.*5k. If it is some ultra-noob, he/she can buy it for 4k.

Edit : Corrected


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @random any other budget sony cellphone will be out by june MID?
> Reliance offered 3k for my sh!t E6





None


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 16, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Max that you can get for an E6 is 35k. If it is some ultra-noob, he/she can buy it for 4k.



*Max that you can get for an E6 is 35k.*


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Max that you can get for an E6 is 3*.*5k. If it is some *ultra-noob*, he/she can buy it for 5k-7k
> 
> Edit : Corrected



Correction


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ Good-luck in finding such a person. You are right though.
Majority of people(or may I say noobs) go for the in-thing(ie Android & iOS) now, they don't look for functionality.
In hind-sight even an E6 will suffice for many people with just above basic needs. I know of people who own a Note 2 or a S3, but don't utilize it to even half its potential.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2013)

OT:
I am fed of my E6, sometimes it clicks things itself, opens apps 10 times again and again even if i close it.But if I restart the cell it backs to normal


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> OT:
> I am fed of my E6, sometimes it clicks things itself, opens apps 10 times again and again even if i close it.But if I restart the cell it backs to normal


Re-installed firmware?


----------



## Kiss (Apr 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> OT:
> I am fed of my E6, sometimes it clicks things itself, opens apps 10 times again and again even if i close it.But if I restart the cell it backs to normal



Bro, Spare a thought for me.... -> Using N73m for a close to 7 years now...


----------



## vpower (Apr 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> You can easily get it for 25k from local stores and even 24.5k if you bargain hard



yep..flipkart prices will be higher than local prices!

BTW, @randomuser, have you checked if Xperia SP has magnetometer or not?
If not, it would be weird as Xperia L has it (as per whitepaper)


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes it have check on flipkart configuration


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 17, 2013)

vpower said:


> Yep.. always market prices will be lesser than flipkart prices.
> 
> Also, randomuser- you haven't clarified whether SP has *magnetometer* or not  If not, it will be shocking as Xperia L has it as per whitepaper!
> 
> ...




CNET Review is saying that camera is under performing..But the sample images seems to be good..?


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 17, 2013)

^ The reviewer says regarding the illumination  





> On that note, we do wish that we could have an option to disable the lights at night--this can be annoying when you're trying to sleep in a darkened room.



Well there is an option to disable the lights. Was he really testing the device?


----------



## vpower (Apr 17, 2013)

We know *Unleashthephones* had a hands-on with Xperia SP. Here are the complete photo sets from the reviewer's flickr a/c.

1.Sony Xperia SP Camera Samples
2.Screenshots
3.Exterior Images

From above sample camera images, it looks the camera is good enough for casual users


----------



## Kiss (Apr 17, 2013)

The Major Question... When is L gonna Launch ?? The wait is just getting longer.... !!


----------



## messi94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Kiss said:


> The Major Question... When is L gonna Launch ?? The wait is just getting longer.... !!


me too waiting for L. But still no sign of price and release date


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 17, 2013)

It will release soon. Relax.  Same time as SP, a week or two more at worst


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty sure Xperia L is gonna be 20-22k at launch


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 17, 2013)

In What departments does the Nexus 4 beats SP? At the same time,In what departments does the SP beat Nexus 4?


----------



## Kiss (Apr 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Pretty sure Xperia L is gonna be 20-22k at launch



If so, That will just Ruin my Wait for L....  Cause was looking forward towards it cause I'm thinking it would be arnd 17-18k not more....


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 17, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> In What departments does the Nexus 4 beats SP? At the same time,In what departments does the SP beat Nexus 4?



In no department SP beats nexus 
Nexus beats SP in every department handsdowm.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Pretty sure Xperia L is gonna be 20-22k at launch



No dude random said it will be launched @18K 
correct me if I am wrong


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 17, 2013)

Infibeam has started selling at 25,490


----------



## Kiss (Apr 17, 2013)

Any Idea if Xperia L would have a removable battery.. or like SP we would not be able to take the battery out??


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 17, 2013)

Its removable


----------



## Kiss (Apr 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Its removable




Hey Bro, Thanks for the info...


----------



## eduku (Apr 18, 2013)

@randomuser111
Any other Sony phone in the pipeline, besides the SP and L??


----------



## quagmire (Apr 18, 2013)

eduku said:


> @randomuser111
> Any other Sony phone in the pipeline, besides the SP and L??



Sony Xperia 2013 Thread - Read this thread entirely..

*Sony Togari, Dogo, and Gaga* 
_Sony may introduce the largest smartphone experience to date, if the rumored "Togari" proves to be real. A photo of the alleged full HD panel surfaced back in January, showing a massive 6.44-inch display size.
Larger than the Huawei Ascend Mate, it is also expected to be faster and more powerful in nearly every aspect. Components are reported to include 3GB RAM, a 2.3GHZ Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 CPU, Adreno 330 GPU, 32GB of internal storage, and 13-megapixel Exmor RS camera. Powered by a 3,500mAh battery, the Togari should also feature a stylus, NFC, LTE, and an IR blaster.
A Sony "Dogo" may debut in the near term with a Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 CPU, a 4.6-inch HD display, 2GB RAM, and 32GB internal storage. Rumored to come to market as the Xperia A, the device should also be water and dust resistant. Additional hardware is tipped to include a 2,300mAh battery, an IR blaster, and NFC support.
A similarly designed Sony "Gaga" is also on the horizon and should pick up a more formal Xperia UL moniker when it arrives. Specifications are nearly identical to those of the Dogo/Xperia A, except that it is tied to a 5-inch Full HD display._ - CNET

Posts by randomuser111:



randomuser111 said:


> Xperia C5502
> 4.65 inch 1280x720 opticontrast
> 2 GB RAM
> APQ8064 1.5 ghz S4 PRO quad
> ...






randomuser111 said:


> IGalaxy Grand rival.
> 
> 5 inch 960x540 qHD screen
> 1 GB RAM
> ...






randomuser111 said:


> Sony's Galaxy Note 3 rival. Coming in June
> 
> 6.X" 2560x1600 2K screen with Mobile Bravia Engine 2 and OptiContrast panel around 490 PPI
> Snapdragon 800 2.3 ghz
> ...






randomuser111 said:


> In July C670X
> 
> 4.8" FHD
> Snapdragon 600 1.8ghz
> ...






randomuser111 said:


> Upcoming Sony Xperia flagships
> 
> Xperia phablet
> 
> ...


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2013)

^^
Out of these 3,does any-one contains colored illuminations like xperia sp?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 18, 2013)

Confirmed -  Xperia SP doesn't have a magneotmeter (acc. to blogger Joe Padre)




> The Xperia SP doesn't have a magneotmeter as far as we can see, not sure how the eCompass will work without it or maybe that's a mistake on Sony's part?



Same question : How the eCompass will work without it?


----------



## clickclick (Apr 19, 2013)

eagerly waiting for the xperia L


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2013)

Sony needs to make jeans with 6 inch pockets


----------



## valkeno (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys , i really wanna buy Xperia SP reallyy love itt ... but its put up at 25990 .... do you guys think its good to wait 2 month or so till its price slashes a lil


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

valkeno said:


> Hey guys , i really wanna buy Xperia SP reallyy love itt ... but its put up at 25990 .... do you guys think its good to wait 2 month or so till its price slashes a lil



any mobile price will drop if you wait 2 months. if you can then wait but LG may introduce F-series here by then.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 20, 2013)

Xperia S/Ion, S2 Plus, One S are still priced at around 22K. will Sony price SP closer to them?. on the other hand S3 is availaible at 26-27K with cash back offer.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 20, 2013)

clickclick said:


> eagerly waiting for the xperia L


^^^
+1


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 20, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> ^^
> Out of these 3,does any-one contains colored illuminations like xperia sp?



Please reply to this too


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 20, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Please reply to this too



None. Illumination is not considered for high end devices


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> None. Illumination is not considered for high end devices



Is there any way of charging the mobile while travelling?


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> Is there any way of charging the mobile while travelling?


 
  If in car can use car mobile charger, without one you can use spare battery recharge pack


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 20, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> If in car can use car mobile charger, without one you can use spare battery recharge pack



I think battery in SP is not user removable...


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 20, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> I think battery in SP is not user removable...


User Removable??


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> I think battery in SP is not user removable...



  I am not alluding to spare battery but external battery recharger pack.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 20, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> I think battery in SP is not user removable...



Yup.. Your correct it isn't removable


----------



## vpower (Apr 21, 2013)

Xperia SP is up@ebay for Rs.25500. There is a 6% weekend coupon available (Max Rs.1500). So, you can buy it @24,000 

Link: Sony India Warranty Xperia SP - C5302 - Black Color | eBay
IT seems the seller has good ratings.Also White color available from the same seller.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 21, 2013)

vpower said:


> Xperia SP is up@ebay for Rs.25500. There is a 6% weekend coupon available (Max Rs.1500). So, you can buy it @24,000
> 
> Link: Sony India Warranty Xperia SP - C5302 - Black Color | eBay
> IT seems the seller has good ratings.Also White color available from the same seller.



^^After badly ditched from ebay,i would hardly suggest any one to buy anything from ebay,may be you might want to have a look on my thread before even considering spending "*25k*"
Here,have a look:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...bay-engulfed-39k-please-help-what-do-now.html


----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

^Buddy he (SXSP seller) is a Power Seller..


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Buddy he (SXSP seller) is a Power Seller..


Your wish..
But i would not suggest anyone to buy anything from ebay!The seller was also powerseller,who engulfed my 40k.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> None. Illumination is not considered for high end devices



OffTopic: Please clear your PMs @Randomuser111


----------



## vpower (Apr 21, 2013)

The doubt if SP has magnetometer/compass is cleared! 

It has a working eCompass. See this video on Youtube: Sony Xperia SP 
e-Compass Test
(watch from 40Secs onwards)


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

^

Good catch. Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2013)

^DId you get your 40k back ? Its a large amount, you can even take legal actions


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 21, 2013)

@randomuser111...any word on Xperia L??Been a while...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^DId you get your 40k back ? Its a large amount, you can even take legal actions



Sorry ?



Ronnie11 said:


> @randomuser111...any word on Xperia L??Been a while...




It will launch around the same time as SP, more of a quiet launch


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It will launch around the same time as SP, more of a quiet launch



Thanks man...


----------



## vpower (Apr 21, 2013)

@randomuser: I am waiting for detailed review of SP (like gsmarena) before buying. But, if the review doesn't come within this month end, I'll buy it based on your word  Are there any weak points in SP (other than avg. camera)?

BTW, Sony India site lists Xperia L as "Coming soon" LINK, but SP is still unlisted  Seems L will come out in a few days!


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

No other weak points as far as I know YET. 

But it's too early to tell really.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sorry ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf, i was referring to someone else.. where did you come in lol
maybe I am high


----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

CNET Asia review of * Xperia SP* : Sony Xperia SP



> The good:	 Great design; able to change colors of LED alerts; LTE connectivity; affordable pricing.
> The bad:	 Underperforming camera; 4.6-inch display has terrible viewing angles; annoying flex at the rear of the smartphone.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^DId you get your 40k back ? Its a large amount, you can even take legal actions



The case will be started most probably by next week,akosha is also following up,they told me that the court papers will soon be ready!


----------



## Empirial (Apr 22, 2013)

vpower said:


> The doubt if SP has magnetometer/compass is cleared!
> 
> It has a working eCompass. See this video on Youtube: Sony Xperia SP
> e-Compass Test
> (watch from 40Secs onwards)



Also, see this : SONY XPERIA SP Compass Test - YouTube


----------



## Pancul (Apr 22, 2013)

Does Sony Xperia Z/ZL/SP/L support USB OTG feature?


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pancul said:


> Does Sony Xperia Z/ZL/SP/L support USB OTG feature?



Yes...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Pretty sure Xperia L is gonna be 20-22k at launch



I was right !!!! 
Sony Xperia SP and Xperia L go on pre-order across Europe - GSMArena.com news
If it goes for £234, there's no way it can be any less in INR..
So it should be 20-22k at launch in India


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I was right !!!!
> Sony Xperia SP and Xperia L go on pre-order across Europe - GSMArena.com news
> If it goes for £234, there's no way it can be any less in INR..
> So it should be 20-22k at launch in India




Was hoping for 18-19k tag. Hope it settles down soon


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I was right !!!!
> Sony Xperia SP and Xperia L go on pre-order across Europe - GSMArena.com news
> If it goes for £234, there's no way it can be any less in INR..
> So it should be 20-22k at launch in India




Ummm nope. 

Why are you considering Germany prices? Going by that logic SP in India should have been 29k. But is it? It's 25k in India, which is lower than Clove pricing as well. Clove pricing for L is 19k, so India price will be 17-18k as I posted.


----------



## vpower (Apr 22, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> Yes...


I doubt SP/L may not support USB OTG


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 22, 2013)

vpower said:


> I doubt SP/L may not support USB OTG



Really?

RandomUser: Waiting for your reply....


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> Really?
> 
> RandomUser: Waiting for your reply....



Wrong. L and SP do support USB OTG. 

Dual shock controller won't work without USB OTG. DUH!!!


----------



## vpower (Apr 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Wrong. L and SP do support USB OTG.
> 
> Dual shock controller won't work without USB OTG. DUH!!!


Sorry! I thought otherwise.

BTW, Sony Mobile India has listed SP and has info/support/software update pages.
Xperia

In this link they mention: "Latest available software: 2.0.A.1.211 Release date: *2013-04-26*" 
Xperia


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Ummm nope.
> 
> Why are you considering Germany prices? Going by that logic SP in India should have been 29k. But is it? It's 25k in India, which is lower than Clove pricing as well. Clove pricing for L is 19k, so India price will be 17-18k as I posted.



Going by that logic, India should have ~26K which is very near to 25.5 k dont you think
£323 = 26608.00  INR


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Going by that logic, India should have ~26K which is very near to 25.5 k dont you think
> £323 = 26608.00  INR



What are you saying dude? SP price in India is 25k in stores. UK clove price is 26600.

UK Clove price for L is 19300, so how will it be 22k in India? It will be lower - 18k or less.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2013)

^^^^phewwww thats some relief


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 23, 2013)

Review by member of Another Forum: *[Credits:Kunwar.G]*

Went to Ambience mall to handle the SP. One unit was sold till 4pm and they have couple more instock for Rs 24999.00. There are no extras with it, only what comes with the box. MRP is Rs 27499.00. Has sticker mentioning " Reduced price is Rs 25999.00". Shop is selling it for Rs 24999.00.

Worked with the phone for around 20-30 min and here is my review. Hope its find to put the review here.

The moment you hold the SP, you feel that its solidly built. In fact personally like to feel the weight as it feels that you have something substantial in hand. The ZL is really light compared for the size. But keep in mind that any snap-on cover or full cover will increase the weight further. The difference on paper on weight is not much between the two but cause of the smaller size of the SP it feel substantial

*Build Quality* - The back panel is not smooth or glossy, which means it will not slip out from your hand. It has a slight rubbery feel to it. Very comfortable to hold and perfect size for use by 1 hand, without doubt. They had only the black model so could not confirm if the bezel on the white is actually white or not. The camera, flash and speaker cut-outs are perfect. There are not visible gaps (from approx 10-15cm view from the device) between the back panel and the aluminum body sides

*Screen *- On paper the difference seemed to be just 0.4 inch, but maybe I didn’t have a good understanding of inches. The difference is there between 4.6 vs 5. But the Z seems just a bit bigger and not at all uncomfortable to hold and work with one hand. 

SP screen seemed to be a tad darker than the ZL at full brightness. The bottom bar where the control buttons are just a tad darker than on ZL ( had to keep them really side by side and pixel peep), but still on both its grey and not black. 

ZL screen is brighter and much more vibrant than SP, which is obvious, but really once you see the ZL, the SP seems not that great. but if you just ignore the ZL you wouldn’t find anything missing or need for more. Please consider this that I still use the Ipad 1 and don’t feel the 'need' to upgrade for screen. 

*Speaker & Screen brightness/contrast test* - Played same Video on both the ZL and SP ( this is the standard video that comes with SONY where its starts with sunrise/sunset and has flowers in the middle somewhere and then ends with the view of the mountains or maybe its the grand canyon). Played video at same time and kept one in each hand and stretched out my hands completely. Couldn’t decide which one was which, as the speaker from both were giving same output. Couldn’t differentiate much on clarity.

On most scenes it was similar on both, but right at the end of the video where the mountains come into picture the shadow areas were much much darker on the SP. Though that looked really contrasty, but preferred the ZL in case you like real life like image and not like the AMOLED displays. Re-winded and did check the same twice. Maybe this can be corrected by the calibration, but didnt have time to do that and test again

*Camera *- Well here is the real difference. The ZL has faster and accurate focus. Checked that by first focusing on the far away kept TV and then bringing back the camera to focus on my wrist watch and then on the pamphlets on the table near me. ZL was accurate always and took only 1-1.5 sec moving from far end TV to my watch. SP took couple of seconds and was not getting the focus right on the watch.

SP missed the focus 2 out of 4 times when taking pics of the Sony Z pamphlet which had pics of Katrina on it and also took time to focus. ZL was spot on every time.

The showroom was well light so the auto flash didn’t fire and there was quite a lot of noise on the SP. ZL didn’t have noise. The pamphlet was of white color but there was quite a lot of noise on the Kat's face when captured by the SP.

The processing of the picture taken was almost instant on the SP, so press button, and you can check the pic in gallery. On the ZL once the pic is taken it takes approx 1-2.5 seconds to show-up on gallery. Think that is cause of 8MP vs 13MP.

While testing the video recording the same focus issue with SP.

*Software* - Both were responsive at same speed. The capacitive buttons and screen were 100% responsive at all times. There was no lag at any time. One thing I noticed and was kind of strange. When you are on home screen and go the extreme right or left home screen and when there are no more screens on that side and you try to scroll further on the SP there is a wave of white light that kinda sprays from the extreme end of that side, the longer you pull the screen the longer is the stray of white light. This spray is not uniform in spread but uniform in brightness. This does not happen on the ZL. On the ZL it just does not scroll any further. Not sure if this si to be taken as a good or bad feature, But this does happen.

The UI on both the ZL and SP is same.

*LED lights *- In a well lighted room you will not notice the LED on SP unless you have a dark background behind the phone or the snap-on cover is non-transparent. Also you can distinctly make out the 3 LED as the spread is not much. Sony should have had a thinner transparent area, this would have resulted in better illumination and smaller body size. The LED does change its color basis the most prominent color on display while viewing picture. Not same while watching video which is good.


----------



## aakashsethii (Apr 24, 2013)

you have some uploaded some of the eye catcher pics.. but seems really cool one..


----------



## vpower (Apr 25, 2013)

Unboxing videos of Xperia SP starts appearing:
*Gsm-arena:* The Sony Xperia SP takes a seat in front of our camera - GSMArena Blog

*Fonearena:* Sony Xperia SP Unboxing

*Clove-UK*: Sony Xperia SP unboxing

Also, a detailed review may be up on gsmarena in a few days 
The Rs.21900(after 12% disc.) for Xperia SP on Indiatimes is live for past 2 days. Looks tempting, but is this site reliable?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 25, 2013)

^

They will take a LONG time to ship. A month or more


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 25, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> They will take a LONG time to ship. A month or more



Also,there's no guarantee whether they'll ship the order or not,they may cancel the order!


----------



## vpower (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks @randomuser & sahilAr! Best option is to wait n get at local shops


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 25, 2013)

^^Hmm


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good news guys,Xperia ZR codenamed Dogo specs have leaked out ! finally a compact phone with high end features
It has higher water and dust resistance than z.
Source-Xperia ZR


----------



## Kiss (Apr 26, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> Good news guys,Xperia ZR codenamed Dogo specs have leaked out ! finally a compact phone with high end features
> It has higher water and dust resistance than z.
> Source-Xperia ZR




Its gonna be expensive for sure....

****************

Not Sure when is Xperia L gonna launch!! :/


----------



## vpower (Apr 29, 2013)

our DIGIT reviews Xperia SP and rates at 4 out of 5!

Link: Sony Xperia SP Review - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Reviews


*PROS*
    Very well built
    Text readability is brilliant on the display
    Translucent bar below the display is a neat visual element
    Consistent performance as a primary phone
    Battery will last a day and a half under medium usage

*CONS*
    Very disappointing camera, particularly in low light
    Tad on the heavier side


----------



## ajaymailed (May 1, 2013)

vpower said:


> our DIGIT reviews Xperia SP and rates at 4 out of 5!
> 
> Link: Sony Xperia SP Review - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Reviews
> 
> ...


gsmarena review also points out the Camera performance, slightly thick & heavier side, and also the screen viewing angles.
Hardware wise, its most powerful dual core Soc out there.
Sony Xperia SP review: SPlendid - GSMArena.com
I tried to compare the Cam performance with S3. Its a not a fair match. while the reviewer comments on SPs video performance being decent, The S3 Video Cam is even better than Galaxy S4 making it really difficult for comparison.
Video Compare Tool - GSMArena.com
*www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=1&idPhone1=5364&idPhone2=4976&idPhone3=4238
Camera performance makes it really hard to recommend against former flagships like HTC One X & S3, which are available at roughly similar prices.

because of the chrome browser optimizations and 720p screen, SP has beaten all other Android smartphones to top Epic Citadel & Vellamo benchmarks.


----------



## vpower (May 1, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> Camera performance makes it really hard to recommend against former flagships like HTC One X & S3, which are available at roughly similar prices.


@ajay, SP is available for 25K. But S3 is nowhere near this price point. In most of the places it is still 30K!
Moreover, S3 and its design is way too common -all Samsung (grand/galaxy win etc) look alike 

Regarding One X, it is a match for SP pricewise at 25K. But, you have heard its battery backup is pathetic. I, and many, will choose a average camera over a poor battery anyday. 

One X+ has better battery, but it's costlier at 29K. SP also beats One X/X+ performance-wise.So, as of today SP is a great choice.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

Can SP handle HD 3D games?
like GTA, NFS.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> Can SP handle HD 3D games?
> like GTA, NFS.



Yes and probably better than ANY other phone in the market. Even better than Z, Nexus 4, HTC One,S4 etc due to Adreno 320 and HD resolution


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

thanks man. I want to upgrade from my current Samsung Galaxy GT5510 to a phone like SP 
probably in 2 months time. I think the price should drop to 22k range by then?
pre order price ~25k now Sony Xperia SP (Black) - Buy Online with Best Prices @ Shopping.IndiaTimes.com


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2013)

@randomuser,I agree with all phones except s4,it has got quad core powerful powervr chip,i don't think adreno 320 is better than that!I agree that xperia sp can handle all such games very easily,but such high end games will be more playful on s4 screen not because of hd screen and not because of dual core gpu,but because of "Full HD" resolution and a quad core "Gpu"



s18000rpm said:


> thanks man. I want to upgrade from my current Samsung Galaxy GT5510 to a phone like SP
> probably in 2 months time. I think the price should drop to 22k range by then?
> pre order price ~25k now Sony Xperia SP (Black) - Buy Online with Best Prices @ Shopping.IndiaTimes.com



Don't expect a price cut of 3k in two months,but ya it can be 1-1.7k cheaper than that of price as of now because last time when xperia p launched,it was also launched @25k and it was launched on april,i wanted it to buy on my b'day on 21st june but still the price was 24k,and yaa i noticed that the price of xperia sp is 25k all over the internet websites except ebay the culprit!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Don't expect a price cut of 3k in two months,but ya it can be 1-1.7k cheaper than that of price as of now because last time when xperia p launched,it was also launched @25k and it was launched on april,i wanted it to buy on my b'day on 21st june but still the price was 24k,and yaa i noticed that the price of xperia sp is 25k all over the internet websites except ebay the culprit!


with coupons/cc cash back offers it might 

Galaxy S duos at Reliance digital sold for 12k today. (may day deal)


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> with coupons/cc cash back offers it might
> 
> Galaxy S duos at Reliance digital sold for 12k today. (may day deal)



Yaa,with coupons etc it might be!OMG,galaxy s duos for 12k @Reliance digital,which store and which city?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Aw9j3e0.jpg
bangalore.

*www.reliancedigital.in/samsung-galaxy-s-duos-s7562-smart-phone-white.html

sorry for off topic


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> @randomuser,I agree with all phones except s4,it has got quad core powerful powervr chip,i don't think adreno 320 is better than that!I agree that xperia sp can handle all such games very easily,but such high end games will be more playful on s4 screen not because of hd screen and not because of dual core gpu,but because of "Full HD" resolution and a quad core "Gpu"
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect a price cut of 3k in two months,but ya it can be 1-1.7k cheaper than that of price as of now because last time when xperia p launched,it was also launched @25k and it was launched on april,i wanted it to buy on my b'day on 21st june but still the price was 24k,and yaa i noticed that the price of xperia sp is 25k all over the internet websites except ebay the culprit!




Buddy do some research. S4 octa is worse than Adreno 320 in real world gaming and is slower in latest GLBenchmark 2.7 T rex and also 3DMark for Android. 

Here, see for yourself. GLBenchmark results

*i.imgur.com/hF6NWZL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DOrjPci.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vJj7w9O.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Po7c14A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xlWGeIu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qwv8tra.jpg


*Haha what's funny is some deluded people even claimed SP is not at par with S3's quad A9, heck it beats even Octa Galaxy S4 in GPU benchmarks, helped greatly by its lower HD resolution*


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)




----------



## dhiman33 (May 1, 2013)

what will happen if the battery shows some problem lately? :'( it is non replacable for SP :'(


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> what will happen if the battery shows some problem lately? :'( it is non replacable for SP :'(



Classic Sony mistakes,Xperia L does have removable battery though, I think the service center can remove it?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

^

Give it to service center and get it replaced.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

Xperia L looks amazing, Loved it.Looks smooth, check the video I shared above, Will surely get this phone


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

^

Why not LG F5


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Why not LG F5



My Mind was blown looking at the beauty of sony L in that video, but sheesh i think the captive buttons take .3".BTW why do SONY phones screen look smaller compared to other phones of the same size  ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

Hahaha maybe because of the design language. Sony phones are not that wide but tall. 

And don't worry about the touch buttons. You can remove them after you root the phone. They will show up only when you need them.

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

Ok, Hope Xperia L gets developer support.Sony's UI is seriously better than TOUCHWIZ


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

^

You sold your Nokia yet?


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

^ Nop , will sell it the day i get the phone(maybe may last week).
It's already 1st may and no news of Xperia L
I want to backup my contacts now, Nokia exports each contact as a .vcf file compared to androids (all counts in 1 vcf) so what do i do?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 1, 2013)

My sony xperia ZL rocks but it's gets heat up. But i know every phone gets too. Viewing angles are not great but it isn't bad either like people make. In day 2 day life this phone rock even its behind in benchmarks than s4 or htc one. Adreno 320 is too powerfull but the thing is games aren't optimized for it that why it may get lag behind other gpus.


----------



## SahilAr (May 1, 2013)

one thing is for sure,"Adreno 320" will not *Lag* behind,ya it may "lack" behind other gpus'


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Nop , will sell it the day i get the phone(maybe may last week).
> It's already 1st may and no news of Xperia L
> I want to backup my contacts now, Nokia exports each contact as a .vcf file compared to androids (all counts in 1 vcf) so what do i do?



There are many apps for that. Don't worry about that.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> There are many apps for that. Don't worry about that.



Umm ya i need to know it now, as i have to backup.Google Contacts will work?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

Yes, try this

_ If you're moving from a Nokia mobile phone to an Android phone, or perhaps you simply want to import all of your contacts into your Google account, you may find that the Nokia Ovi Suite only lets you import all your contacts as individual .vcf files. Google doesn't currently allow you to import multiple files at once, so unless you want to import them one-by-one you need this little tip:

    Open a command prompt (Win+R then type cmd)
    Change directory to the one where you've saved your many .vcf files (type cd then the directory structure)
    Type: copy   /B   *.vcf   all_in_one.vcf

Voilà! You now have one big VCF file which will zip up to your Google account in no time _


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

Change directory to the one where you've saved your many .vcf files (type cd then the directory structure)
Type: copy /B *.vcf all_in_one.vcf

Sorry I am a noob in this
So my contacts are in D drive in contact folder so what would the comand be?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

Okay then just do this. Much simpler. 

Open the folder where your .vcf files are stored. 

Maximise window and then keep the SHIFT key pressed and right click. Then choose Open Command Window here

And type command

*.vcf all_in_one.vcf


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Okay then just do this. Much simpler.
> 
> Open the folder where your .vcf files are stored.
> 
> ...



Nop tried  doesn't show up


----------



## randomuser111 (May 1, 2013)

What doesn't show  up ?

Follow this guide

*www.themobileindian.com/news/7749_How-to-merge-multiple-contact-files-into-one


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What doesn't show  up ?



CMD, btw i tried in CMD, The directory doesnt change 

Phew done thanks


----------



## clickclick (May 2, 2013)

Sony xperia L launched at 19000 in India, to be released on 8th May

*i.imgur.com/aU21WAI.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

^

Again, that's the MRP. It will be available for 17.5-18k 

Like SP

MRP 27490

Street price 24k

So L

MRP 19990

Street price 17.5k


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

18K  sad news


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

^

By end May you can get it from Ebay for 16.5k with coupon. Don't worry. 

And to be frank this is the price that I told you it was gonna be way back when Z wasn't launched even, so there is nothing shocking at all. 

Chill 

Though I think you may get it for 17.5k next week itself from a local store.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> By end May you can get it from *Ebay* for 16.5k with coupon. Don't worry.
> 
> ...



Never , BTW I am selling a NOOB my E6 for 5k , hope he likes it


----------



## shitz7 (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> By end May you can get it from Ebay for 16.5k with coupon. Don't worry.
> 
> ...




Where can i get those E-bay coupons ?

I was planning to buy This-
Sony XPERIA Z - 16 GB - Black Smartphone | eBay


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Never , BTW I am selling a NOOB my E6 for 5k , hope he likes it



OMG !!!

Lucky you  And poor noob. LOL



shitz7 said:


> Where can i get those E-bay coupons ?
> 
> I was planning to buy This-
> Sony XPERIA Z - 16 GB - Black Smartphone | eBay



Why you need coupon ? Z is available for 34.5k now in local stores.


----------



## shitz7 (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> OMG !!!
> 
> Lucky you  And poor noob. LOL
> 
> ...




Would it become cheaper ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

Yes if you wait another month or two


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

I am waiting still june, the price is a bit high


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

^

What price are you expecting ?


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

Around 15k


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I don't see it selling for 15k anytime soon. Not until late September/October.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

Flipkart shows L will be out by may 3rd week


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

They try to show a later date than actual most of the times. They did the same with Z and SP


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

True, 
Another problem is My parents are NO-NO to sony


----------



## pratyush997 (May 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> True,
> Another problem is My parents are NO-NO to sony


Well,  my parents didn't gave a damn about what an I getting lol. 
Yeah,  it was 7k but still


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> True,
> Another problem is My parents are NO-NO to sony



Haha okay. What brands are they okay with?


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Haha okay. What brands are they okay with?



No idea, it's like, what if the phone wont be good like my E6? Main problem is Digital stocks more of samsung , now they have a dedicated table for all samsung phones, they hardly stock sony, some sangeetha stocks more of chinese phones and even if they have Xperia L, they wont have a demo model, I am more concerned of it's display, hearing it's not up to the mark


----------



## randomuser111 (May 4, 2013)

Hmmmmmm. Then buy Galaxy Grand


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Then buy Galaxy Grand



I hope you are joking , anyways hope 4.3" is enough for browsing


----------



## randomuser111 (May 4, 2013)

I'm not 

You can't buy  Xperia L, pretty sure LG won't be okayed by your parents either. So that leaves you with Galaxy Grand or maybe nokia Lumia 720


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2013)

Called up sony,they told by May 7th the phone will be out, will go to digital(hope it's available there) will use it and see if meets my needs


----------



## Kiss (May 5, 2013)

Would Xperia L* outperform* Xperia Ion which was launched in early 2012...??


----------



## randomuser111 (May 5, 2013)

Of course. L is significantly more potent than Ion


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 5, 2013)

How is SXL battery life??Will it last a day under normal usage?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 5, 2013)

slightly more than the S


----------



## vpower (May 5, 2013)

Got a black SPecial SPlendid Xperia SP today


----------



## Sudh4r (May 5, 2013)

vpower said:


> Got a black SPecial SPlendid Xperia SP today



WOW. Congo. PICS and REVIEW.


----------



## quagmire (May 6, 2013)

Sony Xperia L available on Snapdeal Rs 18990


----------



## arjun123100 (May 11, 2013)

How is the Xperia SP, when compared against its predecessor, Xperia SL?


----------



## Superayush (May 11, 2013)

arjun123100 said:


> How is the Xperia SP, when compared against its predecessor, Xperia SL?



SP>>SL
Sony Xperia SP vs. Sony Xperia SL - GSMArena.com


----------



## dhiman33 (May 12, 2013)

bought the sp at 24.5k today  ..but i have noticed one bug. light does not blink in case of a missed call. does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## shreymittal (May 12, 2013)

Congrats Dude 
Please Post some pics and a detailed review..


----------



## dhiman33 (May 12, 2013)

man i am stuck with a problem  no fm recording in this.. :'( i love to record songs all the time..any way t do that? (i'll try to give a review once i get the time  )


----------



## SahilAr (May 12, 2013)

I bought xperia sp from sonipat,it costed me 24.4k.I really didn't expected this atleast from sony!Totally wrong colors!!White is not white,it is yellow,colors are very dark!I tried playing ninjump deluxe on xperia sp,the colors really look very bad...will be returning it for sure and will get s3 instead!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

^

Use White Balance app to fix it in Display settings. 

Use Hue 220, Saturation 9


----------



## SahilAr (May 12, 2013)

Nahh,,it didn't solved the issue!The colors are still the same-inaccurate!!


----------



## kapilove77 (May 12, 2013)

thx random didn;t know that settings. tried it now my device look more brilliant. thx.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Nahh,,it didn't solved the issue!The colors are still the same-inaccurate!!



Play around with White Balance settings until it shows perfect white.


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

Xperia L Review by phonearena... only 6.5 rating....


----------



## randomuser111 (May 21, 2013)

^

Usual from PA. Bullcrap reviews as always. If you read the review, they don't even justify the 6.5 score.


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

^yup, i agree, 

@rohan. trust reviews only from gsmarena, techradar, engadget, or tdf members.


----------



## RohanM (May 22, 2013)

^^ @nickaustin - I just posted it mate. I like to watch video reviews of phones. Anyway I am not gonna buy any Xperia soon. Planning for N4. 
And ya I trust Gsmarena only.


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2013)

Sony Xperia L Benchmarks


----------



## dhiman33 (May 25, 2013)

Anyone experiencing extreme low call volume on xperia sp?? not on earphone..not for alarms or any otheer sounds. Only when I'm using the earspeaker to make or receive the call, i find the call volume extremely low. Google searching reveals this is a known issue/bug. Do we have to install a mod to make it normal??


----------



## vgowtham97 (May 25, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> Anyone experiencing extreme low call volume on xperia sp?? not on earphone..not for alarms or any otheer sounds. Only when I'm using the earspeaker to make or receive the call, i find the call volume extremely low. Google searching reveals this is a known issue/bug. Do we have to install a mod to make it normal??



1.Go to Settings -> Call Settings and set the equaliser to Bright.

2.Switch of speaker voice enhancement in Call Settings.

3.Go to Settings -> Sound and switch on Clear Phase and xLOUD...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

Xperia L pwns even cortex a7 based quadcores.. 
Nice JOB sony.. Really well DONE


----------



## cooldude94 (May 27, 2013)

sony xperia l @16k at homeshop18 superdeals grab fast.


----------



## Kiss (May 29, 2013)

Guys is Xperia L capable to playing 1080p(full Hd videos)?? cause in the gadgets portal review I head him saying it can only play back 720p video's...


----------



## ZTR (May 29, 2013)

Kiss said:


> Guys is Xperia L capable to playing 1080p(full Hd videos)?? cause in the gadgets portal review I head him saying it can only play back 720p video's...



Yes it is


----------



## dhiman33 (May 30, 2013)

I have a microscopic scratch at the lower right corner of SP .. :'( when i open a picture and the led strips glows, I can see a 1 mm dark line at the edge.. I think it's on the shatter proof sheet over the actual glass .. any idea how to remove it? :'(


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

A friend purchased Xperia L yesterday(under my recommendation  )

The build quality of the phone is pretty good. The lock button and volume button felt pretty robust. The screen quality was also good. Sony made many UI changes it seems, which are pretty decent(except the menu layout which I don't like at all). Camera felt good to use(not to mention the flash was also pretty good)

Not sure how much it costed him though(he bought locally).


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> A friend purchased Xperia L yesterday(under my recommendation  )
> 
> The build quality of the phone is pretty good. The lock button and volume button felt pretty robust. The screen quality was also good. Sony made many UI changes it seems, which are pretty decent(except the menu layout which I don't like at all). Camera felt good to use(not to mention the flash was also pretty good)
> 
> Not sure how much it costed him though(he bought locally).



Yup I used the phone again today and it's great, buying the phone tomo hopefully 

Atleast your friends listen to you , I told my friend to get this but.....he bought.GRAND

+Sony doesnt have so much bloatware like samsung .
Now I hate samsung next to apple


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

^^

The guys at the shop were forcing him to get "Quad Core" Grand. But finally he got the Xperia L. There is less bloatware, although a couple of apps to view a few Sony channels. He's really enjoying the phone now


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

The Shop where I went, has a person for everyphone, There was a sony guy  he wasn't a noob luckly.
The notification light changes as you change the song(changes to the color of the album art)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

^^
Hadn't noticed those yet. The phone is good, best of luck for your purchase tomorrow


----------



## Kiss (May 30, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Yes it is



^^Thanks for the update... 

@Serp.. Do tell us for how much you bought it and ur experience... I'm hopeful of buying it on Saturday...


----------



## dhiman33 (May 30, 2013)

is xperia L > lg l9 ?? which one is better? my sis has a budget of 18k and i'm confused to suggest her the best one.


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> is xperia L > lg l9 ?? which one is better? my sis has a budget of 18k and i'm confused to suggest her the best one.



Get her XL or Lumia 720


----------



## dhiman33 (May 30, 2013)

no, we are not considering windows phone. Then arnd 18k Xperia L is better than LG L9??


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

Get XL then. 
Yup XL is better than L9


----------



## dhiman33 (May 31, 2013)

Hey mate, can you please tell why u think xl is better than lg l9? apart from the camera?


----------



## mohit9206 (May 31, 2013)

Is XL really better than Grand Quattro ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> Hey mate, can you please tell why u think xl is better than lg l9? apart from the camera?



Well, Xperia L has a better chipest, and a waaaaaay better GPU than LG L9
However, The L9 also has a better resolution display..
Id prefer the Xperia L tho, mostly because it is more future proof and looks awesome



mohit9206 said:


> Is XL really better than Grand Quattro ?



Grand quattro uses a cortex a5 based processor.. CPU benchmarks might seem good enough but in reality, gaming on it would suck after some days


----------



## justiceabhishek (May 31, 2013)

Sony is all set to give toughest competition to its biggest rival Samsung with its Xperia and on other hand Samsung is planing for its next counter.. There is one more news that Xperia S, Xperia SL & Acros S to have android jelly bean
in it.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 31, 2013)

justiceabhishek said:


> Sony is all set to give toughest competition to its biggest rival Samsung with its Xperia and on other hand Samsung is planing for its next counter.. There is one more news that Xperia S, Xperia SL & Acros S to have android jelly bean
> in it.



Thank you, that's flattering. LOL


----------



## maryam88 (May 31, 2013)

Its a good phone but I am waiting for 5s now....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

^^
One doesn't compare a phone costing more than double with a Xperia L


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

LG is also gonna give competition to L with L9 II which has the same chipset but comes with 720p screen


----------



## 101gamzer (May 31, 2013)

^And Sammy with S4 Mini.


----------



## funskar (May 31, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> ^And Sammy with S4 Mini.



F*** samshit s4 mini,, same plastic **** design.. and keep in mind it will not cost less than 25k..

But the truth is today no brand even lg sony htc can pawn samshit in andro..

There is only one nokia bt that **** elop destroyed nokia n will destroy it by not making nokia andro


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

funskar said:


> F*** samshit s4 mini,, same plastic **** design.. and keep in mind it will not cost less than 25k..
> 
> But the truth is today no brand even lg sony htc can pawn samshit in andro..
> 
> There is only one nokia bt that **** *elop destroyed nokia* n will destroy it by not making nokia andro


He was the one who saved Nokia from destroying. Well check out the links here


----------



## 101gamzer (May 31, 2013)

funskar said:


> F*** samshit s4 mini,, same plastic **** design.. and keep in mind it will not cost less than 25k..
> 
> But the truth is today no brand even lg sony htc can pawn samshit in andro..
> 
> There is only one nokia bt that **** elop destroyed nokia n will destroy it by not making nokia andro



But it still has some impressive specs 
1.7GHz Dual core
1.5gb ram
4.3 screen


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2013)

^Nexus 4 should give it quite a lot of competition
even if the processor is slightly better, N4 has a 720p screen, 4.7 inch , 2 GB of RAM, tonnes more community support


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Nexus 4 should give it quite a lot of competition
> even if the processor is slightly better, N4 has a 720p screen, 4.7 inch , 2 GB of RAM, tonnes more community support


+ Will stay updated for more 2 years


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> + Will stay updated for more 2 years



*Two more Android versions


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2013)

battery test for xperia l is out, FYI
The Sony Xperia L's battery test completes, the results are inside - GSMArena Blog


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting, that's just 3 hours less than LG L9 with 1:30mins extra talktime, and 1:40 mins extra browsing. Only video playback is lower than L9.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 1, 2013)

And we thought Batter backup of L9 is way better than that of L.


----------



## funskar (Jun 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> He was the one who saved Nokia from destroying. Well check out the links here


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kiss said:


> And we thought Batter backup of L9 is way better than that of L.



Yup mainly due to the efficiency of Qualcomm krait. 

Although if LG L9 II is launched at a sub 20k price, it will be a much better buy than L with a bigger 720p Display and bigger battery.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

^I feel the price will be atleast 21k


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^I feel the price will be atleast 21k



Yes I feel LG will price it closer to SGS4 mini due to the 720pHD 4.7 inch display. Around 22.5k I'd say


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

Xperia L is amazing,forget l9 II just get this


----------



## ZTR (Jun 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^I feel the price will be atleast 21k



It will be priced under 20k IMO as they won't be aiming at S4 Mini but L and their own L9

Also the new L II series are priced where L I was priced so I believe L9 II will be at 18k


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

^Hope,but mostly it wont be , this phone is aimed at Xperia SP


----------



## Kiss (Jun 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^I feel the price will be atleast 21k





randomuser111 said:


> Yes I feel LG will price it closer to SGS4 mini due to the 720pHD 4.7 inch display. Around 22.5k I'd say



I feel the same.. It would be initially placed between 20-22k as like Grand... and moreover it would take more 3-4 months to be launch.... lol


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 1, 2013)

anyone rooted your sp? i can't find anything on google yet. do i need to unlock bootloader first?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> anyone rooted your sp? i can't find anything on google yet. do i need to unlock bootloader first?



Keep checking here
Sony Xperia SP - xda-developers


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> anyone rooted your sp? i can't find anything on google yet. do i need to unlock bootloader first?



Wait few days. It's not worth it to unlock bootloader, you will lose official Sony warranty.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 2, 2013)

Xperia ZL(BLACK) @30875 on flipkart !! Is there a price cut by sony or is this a promotion ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe it's a price cut.


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 2, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> anyone rooted your sp? i can't find anything on google yet. do i need to unlock bootloader first?



*www.facebook.com/groups/sonyxperiasp/


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 5, 2013)

mates we don't have native support for ac3 audio!!  i can only play videos with ac3 audio in software mode which i don't like at all :-\ (mxplayer or bsplayer). so do we have any way to play ac3 using hw mode?


----------



## quagmire (Jun 5, 2013)

^ Discussion Thread is here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/174458-xperia-l-sp-thread.html


----------



## Kiss (Jun 5, 2013)

chk out the offer for the day... Xperia L for 16140 on flipkart...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

Killer deal


----------



## Kiss (Jun 5, 2013)

^


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 6, 2013)

xperia L lacks lots of features for that price range

1) it doesnt have a HD display with 228 ppi
2) it lacks bravia engine
3) it does not support flash
4) it does not have gyroscope sensor
5) video recording is just 720p and not 1080p unlike other smartphones in the segment
6) it does not support HDMI


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

^

Are you high, dude?


----------



## Kiss (Jun 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> xperia L lacks lots of features for that price range
> 
> 1) it doesnt have a HD display with 228 ppi
> 2) it lacks bravia engine
> ...



Hey Mohit, 
Please tell us which phone has all the above features(BEST PHONE) and we'll get it for arnd 16-18k?? Please refer from (LG, Sony, Samsung, HTC, APPLE(yea even apple might be we have overlooked a stunning piece with iOs)),




randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Are you high, dude?


----------

